# PM lathe guys - help me decide between 1228 and 1236



## BFHammer (Feb 4, 2017)

Im getting ready to purchase my first metal lathe.  At this point I am close to information overload - I have read every thread and watched every YouTube video I can find. 

I'm new to the machining hobby and it is a hobby - it doesn't pay any of the bills.  I'm an experienced woodworker and woodturner and have some experience with welding and metal fab. My uses for the lathe will be small projects/parts and really just building my machining skills.  I don't do any gunsmithing/barrel work.

My most recent leaning has been to the 1228 first and foremost because of the variable speed and also because I don't need the extra capacity. Although looking at the two packages the outfitted 1228 will essentially be very close in price to the 1236 package.

For you 1228 users what shortcomings does it have - what would you like it to do that it won't or what does it struggle with.  Do you find it not rigid or powerful enough for facing, parting, knurling?

For the 1236 guys how much would you prefer VFD (soft start, better control, smoother)? I've seen a lot of threads about converting the 1236 but I really don't want to buy it with an immediate project on the to do list.  Not to mention the extra $. 

Thanks in advance for your input - all comments are welcome,  I have learned so much already here just lurking and reading - looking forward to gaining some experience so maybe I can contribute to the conversation.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 4, 2017)

I've had a PM1236 for about 8 yrs now. I have a documented thread about it here. Although a VFD would be nice I still haven't gone through with the upgrade. I do have a nice motor sitting around that I could use but I've been getting along just fine. I know when I do the upgrade I will tell myself "why did I wait so long". What I'm saying is that you don't need to convert it right away or if at all. Plenty of guys like me are not using VFD. Spend your money on the necessities first, that I am still doing!


----------



## john.oliver35 (Feb 5, 2017)

BFHammer,

I have been thinking about the same two machines.  I believe the 1236 is actually a little cheaper than the 1228 by the time you add a 4-jaw chuck, QCTP, and stand to the 1228.  I plan on doing a decent amount of small work on mine, so am thinking the 1228 with variable speed (for quick adjustability) and belt drive(for surface finish) will work better for me.  

John


----------



## mikey (Feb 5, 2017)

No dog in the fight here but my Sherline lathe has both variable speed and feed and it is well worth it to have the variable speed. Cutting on the lathe is largely a function of speeds and feeds and infinite control of one or both parameters is a major deal. You can dial in a cut so precisely that it isn't funny, not to mention the better finish. 

Bed length does matter but if the spindle bore is large enough for your needs then you might get away with the shorter lathe. My Emco has a 1-3/8" bore and is only 25" center to center but its good enough for most of what I do.

My 11"Emco lathe doesn't have variable speed yet but, like Will, I have the motor; just lacking the motivation because my available speeds/feeds work fine for now. One day, though, one day ...


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the comments guys.  

Mickey- I can relate regarding the variable speed with my experience with Woodturning.  I upgraded my wood lathe a couple of years ago to a lathe with 2HP 220v 3ph w/VFD and it's amazing.  I would not want to go back.


----------



## Muskt (Feb 5, 2017)

I have owned my 1236 for almost 2 years.  I upgraded it to VFD/3 Phase about 9 months ago.  The upgrade (in my particular case) cost about $650 (I think).
Overall, the machine is very good.  I experienced some surface finish issues early on, and the VFD install was instrumental in resolving it.

Like most other Chinese tools I have owned, it required a bit of "tuning" to get it up to speed.  I can state comfortably that it required much less "tuning" than my previous Green lathe did.

I also own the PM 932 mill, & it required almost no "tuning".

I just re-read the specs for both the 1228 & 1236, & my recommendation is to go 1236 with preferred package.  My reasoning is as follows:
1.  QCTP included
2.  4-Jaw chuck included
3.  Base included
4.  Coolant system included
5.  More than twice as much weight
6.  Longer bed

Hope this is of some value in your decision making.
Jerry in Delaware


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 5, 2017)

Jerry,

I think your right on point - the 1236 is a great value for a little bigger heavier lathe.  

Struggling with my inexperience trying to compare apples to oranges between the gear drive vs the variable speed.  I appreciate you sharing the info on your upgrade cost and experience - that is helpful.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 5, 2017)

Go long! I always end up needing a longer lathe. (well, when I do something long)


----------



## Chris Bettis (Feb 6, 2017)

I've had a pm1236, for about 9 months and its an excellent machine. A friend of mine has a pm1340gt, the construction is very similar between the 2, when settung up yhe machine, Bill mentioned if he'd known the qualitybof the 1236 was as good as it is on mine, he may have bought it instead of his 1340gt. Overall I'm not sure you could get a better machine for the same price anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 6, 2017)

Chris - glad you're liking your 1236. I have about convinced myself that it's too great a value to pass up.  As Darkzero pointed out I can upgrade to variable speed later if I feel the need.


----------



## Muskt (Feb 6, 2017)

Upgrading to a 3 Phase  Motor & VFD is moderately difficult.  That being said, I DID IT & I'm about "dumb as a box of rocks" when it comes to electricity & especially electronics.  If/when you get there, feel free to contact me for any assistance I might be able to provide.  There are several extremely knowledgeable folks on this PM forum.  One will even build a system for you (I do not know the cost.).  Really, though, it is not that difficult.

There is a motor wholesaler about 45 minutes from where I live (Delaware) who has the best prices on motors & accessories that I could locate on the web.  They were great to work with.  Here is a link to the dealer.  They carry a direct replacement motor for the 1236.

http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/

Best to you,
Jerry in Delaware


----------



## tomh (Feb 6, 2017)

+1  on length of bed.
12x36 is a good middle of the road size lathe.
Two operations you will encounter on the lathe is drilling and reaming, when you add the drill chuck and a reamer to the tailstock  they eat up  bed length fast.


----------



## jpooch00 (Feb 11, 2017)

IMHO, if you can afford the 12x36 model, then that would be the way to go.

Disclaimer:  I'm only just now getting into the hobby myself, so I'm by no means an expert, but during all the research I've done in the past year or so the one thing I've found that seems most common is to "Go with the biggest machine that you can reasonably afford and you can't go wrong".

Don't forget that there's a bunch of other stuff - tooling, clamps, measuring equipment etc. etc. etc. ad infinitum - that you'll need too.  It never ends, there's always somethin' else to shell out the bucks for.  Kinda like buying/owning a ski-boat! 

On a positive note, the one other common comment that I've found, and have verified through personal experience, is that Matt over at Precision Machine is a dead-straight-shooter who says what he means and does exactly what he says he'll  do, and then a little extra on top of that!

It's just incredibly rare for an internet seller to have ZERO negative feedback or bad customer experiences reported, especially considering how long he's been in business.  I haven't found that to be the case for any other machinery seller (or, generally, internet sellers of any type, for that matter).

He seems to be goin' at it full-bore 24/7/365 and I can tell you that he's put up with a huge amount of dithering, waffling and mind-changing from me and it doesn't seem to bother him at all.  Personally, if I were him, I'd have told me to go jump in a lake a long time ago!

Best wishes and good luck with your purchase,

JP


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 11, 2017)

BFHammer said:


> Im getting ready to purchase my first metal lathe.  At this point I am close to information overload - I have read every thread and watched every YouTube video I can find.
> 
> I'm new to the machining hobby and it is a hobby - it doesn't pay any of the bills.  I'm an experienced woodworker and woodturner and have some experience with welding and metal fab. My uses for the lathe will be small projects/parts and really just building my machining skills.  I don't do any gunsmithing/barrel work.
> 
> ...



For my money I would always recommend the you buy the biggest (within reason) that will fit in the space available, and the best quality you can afford I would even go so far as to say, come down in size a little if it's still big enough for what you want/need, so as to be able to afford the better quality. If you are looking at a chinese machine compare it with a Taiwanese of the same specs. the Taiwanese Machines are usually much better quality for only a little bit more in cost. Happy shopping.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 11, 2017)

The bigger the better and heavier the better.


----------



## abrace (Feb 12, 2017)

My advise isn't worth much as I am a machining newbie, but I went through the same thought process when I bought my Lathe. I was between the Grizzly 1224 and 1236. At the end of the day I went with the 1236. I was concerned about moving the heavy lathe around, but the difference in weight isn't enough to worry about. It was also a very small cost difference. You can always change the motor in a lathe, put on a nicer chuck, but you can't make it longer. I would get the longer one and not think twice about it...especially after you add tooling to the tailstock. A nice keyless drill chuck with drill bit is gonna eat up a solid 6+  inches of that length alone.


----------



## jer (Mar 22, 2017)

BFH, I went back and reviewed the specs on both and although the 1228 is a step up from my 1030, (which I like a lot), I would go with the 1236. I have been trying to decide on which lathe to replace the 1030. I started looking for a home lathe around three years ago and finally *up-sized*, (with the help of a machinist/gunsmith friend who was very helpful with spending my money, he has a Sharpe 1340), to the 1030. Well they all were right get the biggest you have room for and can afford. I have long since out grown the 1030 and want a larger machine. The 1236 is the *smaller* of the two I am considering now. I now consider a 1.5" bore minimal for my present needs, (I am looking at the 1440E LB too, not very much info on this one). I will probably get the 1236 if I can get it in a 3 phase configuration, just my preference.

If you get the 1228 with a base, and QCTP *only* it would be more money than a 1236.

They both will serve you well, especially the longer bedded one, imo.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments guys.  I have been meaning to update this thread.

I opted for the PM1236 which I ordered last month - it seemed to be the best value and my experience with other equipment is that I have ultimately regretted going smaller.  Since I was placing an order I went ahead and signed up for a PM-923M mill also.  
They gave me a deal on combined shipping for the two machines so they will be headed my way when the next batch of PM932s arrive - hopefully in the next few weeks.  

I'll update when they arrive which is hopefully soon, otherwise I might go broke from "tooling up" in the meantime!


----------



## ch2co (Mar 22, 2017)

Don't forget the pictures! We love pictures.


----------

